# a new gun



## old skunk (Aug 14, 2012)

Hi~ya fellas! This is oldskunk's better half. LOL. Anyway, I need some advice on what type of gun I need. I am short, so I need something small and lightweight. I want knock down, but don't need distance. I hunt small area so 100 yards would be the longest shot. I'm also a whimp and loud hurts my ears. Kick doesn't matter. Thanx in advance!


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

what do you want to hunt with it


----------



## Bossdog (Feb 3, 2012)

Well If loud hurts your ears you can, wear plugs or muffs when shooting or stick to rimfires. There's not going to be a wrong choice of caliber in this situation. It's pretty much choose what you want, I'd say anything from the 17cal center fire guns up will do plenty well.


----------



## old skunk (Aug 14, 2012)

Mainly deer and a coyote or two. I want to make clothing with the deer hides this year and my shotguns just won't do for that. Need something cheap to shoot, but reliable.


----------



## old skunk (Aug 14, 2012)

500$ max


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Look at Savage and probably a .243


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I agree with Prairiewolf Savage Edge in 243.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

X3 Savage in .243. The Edge will get it done !

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

Savage Axis 243 comes in youth models. Savage also makes a Model: 11/111 Lady Hunter. 
Mossberg makes a youth model 100 ATR- SUPER-BANTAM that has shims to adjust the stock.


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

another vote for the axis in .243.


----------



## Not_Fur_Friendly (Feb 23, 2012)

.243


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

My mistake it's the Axis NOT the Edge. Doh !


----------

